# 침대는 가구가 아니야



## 조금만

It's not just TV dramas that send me here for enlightenment over things that otherwise defeat my reference sources. The commercial breaks can pose riddles, too.

Right now for instance, on all the channels, there's an ad for a brand of "scientifically designed" bed whose merits are extolled by Lee Sun Gyeon, followed up by all nine SNSD members in pink nighties sitting on one of the said beds and intoning "침대는 가구가 아니야"  Now, the meaning isn't a problem: "A bed's not (just) a piece of furniture"  But I get the impression that this phrase may be some sort of allusion to a well known saying or catchphrase (though not one well known to me...) rather than a slogan invented by this ad agency for this campaign. Is that so?  

Whatever the case with that phrase, I suspect the closing injunction from three of the young ladies to "Hebbae.. [inappropriate pause] .. koot 잠" - helpfully subtitled as "Have a good..." for those of us puzzled by Konglish sounds, is indeed a one-off example destined for early oblivion before yet more media-inflicted damage on standards of English pronunciation is visited on the Korean viewing public.


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

The phrase is a well-known catchphrase which traces back to the early 90's, when that very same company launched an advertisement where an actor 박상원 proclaimed "침대는 가구가 아닙니다. 과학입니다". I remember that the whole campaign was praised by TV critics as one of the most well-made catchphrases in Korean TV advertisement history, as such. 

Most people, to this day, would remember the phrase.

I found a link to one of the early commercials here (presumably early 90's): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aa0prZazklM


----------



## 경상남도로 오이소

20대 중후반 이상, 그러니까 90년대에 tv를 보신 분들이라면 에이스침대의 광고를 다들 기억하실겁니다. (아마 소녀시대 나이또래도 기억날듯...) "침대는 가구가 아닙니다, 과학입니다."라는 문구는 당시 큰 반향을 불러일으켰죠.

저는 아직도 생각나는게, 몇몇 분들이 과하게 걱정을 하신게 있는데, 초등학생 (당시는 "국민학생"이라고 칭했지요) 저학년 학생들에게 "침대는 가구입니까, 아닙니까"라고 문제를 냈더니, 정확하게 몇 %인지는 기억이 나지 않지만, 좀 많은 어린이들이 "가구가 아니다"라고 답했다고 해요. 그러니까, 당시에는 광고의 해악, tv의 해악 등의 토론이 활발하던 시기였는데, 이 사례를 들어서 봐라, 광고가 아이들을 삐뚫게 교육시킨다, 이런 식으로 주장하는 사람들이 꽤 있었습니다. 요즘에는 당시보다 초등학생들이 영악해져가지고 알건 다 알고, 오히려 tv보다는 컴퓨터게임, 스마트폰 등의 해악에 대해서 얘기하니, 격세지감을 느낍니다. (좀 뜬금없지만..하하)


----------



## 조금만

Thank you so much, for the link as well as for the information, so speedily supplied.

  Getting information and pointers like this is what makes this forum indispensible


----------

